# U zult met eigen ogen kunnen zien en ervaren hoe welkom en goed besteed uw donaties zijn.



## cholandesa

Hello Dutch speakers,

I´m trying to translate the following sentence into English, but feel there might be a better way to say it:
*U zult met eigen ogen kunnen zien en ervaren hoe welkom en goed besteed uw donaties zijn.* 

I´ve currently got:
*You’ll be able to see and experience for yourself how welcome and well spent donations are.*

Any ideas or comments appreciated!

Elise


----------



## elroy

You will be able to see and find out for yourself how much we appreciate your donations, and how wisely we spend them. 

Comments:

Something tells me "ervaren" here means "find out" and not "experience." I know that the German "erfahren" can have both meanings. Is it the same in Dutch? 
I used "appreciate" instead of "welcome" because the rest of the text suggests that the donations have already been received and spent. 
I wonder why you didn't translate "uw." If this is about donations in general, then I don't understand why the original has "uw." 
I translated "goed" as "wisely," because I find "well" too bland. If you don't like "wisely," try to think of another adverb that more clearly expresses what you mean.


----------



## Suehil

*You’ll be able to see and experience for yourself how welcome and well spent donations are*
This is a good translation, I would only like to add that well-spent has a hyphen and I expect you just forgot to add the 'your' before donations.


----------



## cholandesa

Thanks both for your replies. Also not sure why I left out "your"!

Suehil- Thanks for mentioning the spelling mistake.

Elroy- Well in this case ervaren would be better to translate it as "experience", I suppose in some cases it could be translated as find out, although the more common expression for finding out is uitvinden.

I agree on the blandness of well, but don´t find wisely fits the bill either in this sentence. I shall work on it more, many thanks!


----------



## elroy

cholandesa said:


> Elroy- Well in this case ervaren would be better to translate it as "experience", I suppose in some cases it could be translated as find out, although the more common expression for finding out is uitvinden.


 I guess I'm missing the wider context, but it's just that I'm not sure how you can "experience" how something is spent.

But I'm sure you know what you're doing!


----------



## Jeedade

elroy said:


> I know that the German "erfahren" can have both meanings. Is it the same in Dutch?


No. You cannot translate for instance "ich habe es gerade erfahren" with " ik heb het net ervaren". The dutch "ervaren" does not share the "to find out" meaning with German.


----------

